# 46 hate



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you all Hipsters?Yuppies?Emo?

LOL


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Are you all Hipsters?Yuppies?Emo?
> 
> LOL



Da b BRO's MAN, just BRO's


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Seriously,though I'm a ways south,never heard a bad word of 46 members.I think it's a long-standing tradition to sort of hammer other locals.My local is often derided for being just a bit too contractor-friendly.That less-than-complimentary assessment usually comes from the travelers working as guests in our local.Just ignore them.

Whenever I work around the guys who constantly throw around the word "BRO" or "Brother", I put myself on guard.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Most of my local seems to think 46 hands are slow and not good workers. However personally other then one person that i've worked with from 46 have been excellent electricians.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Are you all Hipsters?Yuppies?Emo?
> 
> LOL


 LOL, no. We actually don't have any Seattlites in our local. No construction workers can afford to live there, although I think we might have let a hipster or two into the apprenticeship by accident.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chris856 said:


> Me and my buddies have noticed that our local isn't too popular among people from other locals. I've only been in for a little less than a year and worked on small crews and most of the guys seem like they are productive and/or knowledgable.
> Can anyone shed some light on why we are so unpopular?


If you are in for only a year or so, how are you working with other locals?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Seriously,though I'm a ways south,never heard a bad word of 46 members.I think it's a long-standing tradition to sort of hammer other locals.*My local is often derided for being just a bit too contractor-friendly.That less-than-complimentary assessment usually comes from the travelers working as guests in our local.*Just ignore them.
> 
> Whenever I work around the guys who constantly throw around the word "BRO" or "Brother", I put myself on guard.



That seems to be the mantra of travelers, every local is contractor friendly. Maybe the reason they are traveling is they weren't contractor friendly and open shops got all the work.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Whatever. The fact is that most rumors like this are unsubstantiated and the people perpetuating them typically don't have any first hand knowledge anyway. Local 46 probably has roughly the same types of people as any other local: majority dedicated, hard-working hands; a sizeable minority of lazy f**ks that make everyone look bad, and a handful of fanatics that similarly make us look like nut cases.

I make a motion to gather up all the Seattle hipsters and all the Portland hipsters and let them duke it out in the worlds biggest wuss fight.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If you are in for only a year or so, how are you working with other locals?


 Shops from other locals can have up to four JWs from their local work in ours, no apprentices. Some guys don't like it, even though we also have as many guys working in their jurisdiction. I'm working with some 76 hands and my buddies are working with 191 hands.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I make a motion to gather up all the Seattle hipsters and all the Portland hipsters and let them duke it out in the worlds biggest wuss fight.


I second that motion.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

chris856 said:


> I second that motion.


Eh, leave em alone. Their trust funds will run out eventually.


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

I thought you guys were the 800 club, lol 191 here.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> I thought you guys were the 800 club, lol 191 here.


 Were down to a respectable 750 now, lol. Between the Amazon towers, Husky Stadium, and the tunnel, it looks like things are going to get good in the couple years.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> I thought you guys were the 800 club, lol 191 here.


Where have you been?


----------

